# What size Dumbbell to buy?



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

We are supposed to get a dumbbell for our training class, and I have no idea what size to get. 

I was going to order one online - If you have a smaller spoo (Betty is 40lbs/ 22.5 inches) and use dumbbells for obedience, can you tell me what size you have? 

Bell -Is 3 inches tall OK?
Width - 3.5 inches wide seems reasonable
Dowel/Bit (part the dog bites on). Is 15/16 too fat? 

Thanks for any advice. I wish there was a store to go look at them. I should have asked while at class but didnt think of it


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am in the midst of dealing with getting the right dumbbell for Javelin. The key things are that you want a snug fit of the bells to her muzzle when she holds it behind her canines. If the bit is too long then there is a strong likelihood that the dog will roll the dumbbell towards the back of their mouth and hence you have a risk of it being dropped. Also you don't want the judge to see her rolling it in her mouth once you get to that point.

I would go with a 5/8 diameter on the bit. 2 3/4 or 3 on the bells should be fine, but you might want to make sure you have straight sided rather than tapered bells. As far as the bit length I think 3 1/2 inches is way too long since a 3 inch long bit seems actually a bit too big for Javelin.

This company makes good dumbbells and has a quick turn around time. I would get a high profile end one. There is a link on my link that will lead you to an instruction guide on how to get a good measurement. Max 200 Agility Catalog Obedience Catalog, Agility Trial Equipment, Obedience Training, Flyball Competition, Wood One-Piece Dumbbells | Leashes, Agility Tables, Tunnels, Dog Walks - Max 200 Obedience, Agility, Flyball Performance Equipment Wood One-P

If you decide to go with a very flat profile for the bells then this company makes really nice custom dumbbells but it takes forever. Dog Training Treasures - Dumbbells


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

You can email Max 200 at [email protected]. Tell them the breed, sex, weight and the mouth measurement (instructions are here Max 200 Obedience, Agility, Flyball Performance Equipment Wood One-Piece Competition Dumbbells | Dog Competition Dumbbells | Wood Dumbbells | One-Piece Wood Dumbbells) and they can help you find the right dumbbell.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

LilyCD RE - thank you very much for the feedback and help. I really had no idea where to start so this is super helpful.

Skylar and Lily, I had never looked at Max200. People here just talk about J&JDog Supplies. Thank you both for the help!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

J & J is good too, but Max200 is in New York and they often have booths at the shows I go to so I know the people personally. They have become my go to folks for many things. In fact they always have a booth at that July trial that I am debating with myself about over the judges.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

I would add my recommendation for Max 200. They are very happy to help you find the right fit and style. Many poodles benefit from the high profile ends. The one thing I would say about Max 200 is that they were almost a little too opinionated and couldn't believe that I needed as narrow a dumbbell as I wanted to order. In retrospect, I could have used the one I wanted to order. 

As an aside, I have a friend who put a CDX on her pug (can you say awesome trainer?). His dumbbell is a hoot--it is super wide, with very low profile bells--the exact opposite of a poodle dumbbell! 

Adele Yunck has a little video on fitting a dumbbell.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Verve, one of my long time favorite judges was Pat Scully who had pugs. I showed to her as well as stewarded for her quite a few times. I train with a woman who has an OTCh Pomeranian and one of her other teams is working towards a UDX Maltese. Of the various dumbbells I have as candidates for javelin right now a Max 200 high angle one seems to be the best fit right now.


----------

